# broken leg



## fallenangel75 (Jun 4, 2009)

hi all i have a four week old baby rabbit whos leg is broken ive had it too the vets and he said there isnt much he can do for it because its so small so told me to keep it in a small box and hope for the best do you think it will be ok in a hamster cage it really is a tiny rabbit it fits n the plam of my hand


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Ooh sorry to hear about your rabbit..

Have you got a large kinda tub like what you can store things in..?? i dont think a hamster cage will do...to be honist..

And theres nothing the vet can do!..have you tried another vet to get a second opion(sp)..


----------



## Kat28 (Mar 19, 2008)

I had a hamster that broke its leg and vet strapped it up.Just had to be confinde to 1 part of its cage.I would get a second opinion there must be something they can do.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

fallenangel75 said:


> hi all i have a four week old baby rabbit whos leg is broken ive had it too the vets and he said there isnt much he can do for it because its so small so told me to keep it in a small box and hope for the best do you think it will be ok in a hamster cage it really is a tiny rabbit it fits n the plam of my hand


Oh now how awful, i dont mean this to be horrible but i do remember somebody posting about their rabbit with a broken leg and the vet couldnt do anything for it and they had to put it down! I will keep my fingers crossed for you, just try and lok after it as best you can! How did it get a broken leg? Cant you just nurse it with you as much as you can?


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Did they say how bad the break was? Which leg is it?

Ive had one rabbit with a broken leg, it was a hind one, and it was a through and through break. As he was 11, i didnt want to put him through surgery or the stress of bandaging etc. However, had he been younger, i would have.

Depending on how bad the break it (Dougals was flapping about and at a sickening angle) then there is the chance that with pain relief, anti-imflammatories and confinement, that the break will heal sufficiently enough to allow the rabbit a good quality of life, and a good range of movement. Age is on your side, as young bones heal much better, and much faster. Bandaging a baby is always difficult due to the growth. A bandage can rapidly affect the blood supply to the tissues if its too tight, and of course it will need to be quite tight in order to support the limb, otherwise it just adds to the dead weight.
This is the reason many vets are inclined not to use support dressings on young animals. Plus rabbits really dont cope well with them.

I would confine your little one as much as possible, and monitor the progress careful with your vet. It shouldnt take many weeks to heal enough to allow him/her a little more freedom.

Wheres the mum btw?


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

would depend on the type of hamster cage id put in something more tank like rather then a lot of bars. with plenty of bedding (towels and blankets) so its soft. 

Good luck, let us know how you get on


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

it must be in some pain,probably best to pts


----------



## fallenangel75 (Jun 4, 2009)

hi yes the vet said it was too small too strap the leg up its not flapping or anything it just wont walk on it so im assuming its not a real bad break its back at the vets next week for a check up the mother too the rabbits died just after giving birth i have got the rabbit in a small box now in my house so i can keep a close eye on it im hoping it will be ok i dont know what else too do for it any advice would be great really worried about it oh and it is its right hind leg it keeps trying to walk on it worried that it will do more damage too it but what else can i do ahhhhhhhhhh anyone got any advice for me the vet never said much just said he didnt know if it had broken one bone or two i thought he would of done an xray but i dont really know much about it


----------



## chancesmummy (Jun 1, 2009)

it would need an anesthetic for an xray so the rabbit would be still and it isnt old enough. thats also why the vet said theres nothing they can do,its because of its age and the concerns of giving an anesthetic.
hope things heal on their own and little bunny has a long happy life.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

fallenangel75 said:


> hi yes the vet said it was too small too strap the leg up its not flapping or anything it just wont walk on it so im assuming its not a real bad break its back at the vets next week for a check up the mother too the rabbits died just after giving birth i have got the rabbit in a small box now in my house so i can keep a close eye on it im hoping it will be ok i dont know what else too do for it any advice would be great really worried about it oh and it is its right hind leg it keeps trying to walk on it worried that it will do more damage too it but what else can i do ahhhhhhhhhh anyone got any advice for me the vet never said much just said he didnt know if it had broken one bone or two i thought he would of done an xray but i dont really know much about it


Sounds like it may be something like a greenstick fracture. This means the break doesnt go all the way through the bone, just a small fraction. These injuries heal much better than an unstable fracture like my rabbit had.

It really is cage rest and palliative care that you need to provide. Minimising the amount of movement will aid the healing process and help keep pain and discomfort to a minimum. As its for just a short amount of time, it would be perfectly acceptable to keep this little bun in a confined area, afterall, you are doing it for its own good. Make sure that the little one is eating and drinking, and dont pick him/her up unless you absolutely have.

Has your vet provided you with any medication at all?


----------



## emily44 (Aug 12, 2009)

hi...my dear little rabbit broke her leg yesterday evening...and she has had the limb amputated today. She is young and I hope she will recover well.....but only time will tell... poor wee baby:cryin::


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

plenty of cage rest, no sudden movements or noise that could cause it to jump quick and hurt itself, lots of soft towels etc, pain relief if u can find a vet who will give u some.
keep an eye on his eating if he stops take him straight to the vets, this can be really fatal especially in buns
watch out for sitting in the corner shaking and teeth grinding, this means hes in pain


----------

